# sarasota repticon



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone coming down for the sarasota repticon? Love to have you over to see the collection. Plus I have a few things for sale


----------



## justcoolforyou (Mar 20, 2015)

I was planning on going


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice. Are you in sarasota?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/236993-pumilio-stork-has-arrived.html

Lots of stuff available can meet up. Offer local and quantity discount.


----------

